# Bronx Zoo - Sept 30 2018



## Braineack (Oct 1, 2018)

Ever since I started watch "The Zoo" on Animal Planet which is behind the scenes of this zoo, I've wanted to go. So we made an excuse to go to NYC to visit the zoo.  Got a perfect day.   Awesome zoo.




DSC_0459 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0471 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0501 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0511 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0520 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0526 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0539 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0560 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0622 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0652 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0690 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0696 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0723 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0752 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0758 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0787 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0791 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0823 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0843 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0848 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0881 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0887 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0895 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 1, 2018)

Awesome! That zoo is on our to-visit short list.


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice stuff! I've been meaning to make it to our Zoo since they've remodeled and expanded. Now you've got me wanting to go even more.


----------



## pjaye (Oct 1, 2018)

Fantastic set.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 1, 2018)

Great set!  I love the alligator photo.  Is it my imagination or did the alligator on the left just whisper something funny to the alligator on the right?


----------



## Braineack (Oct 1, 2018)

round 2:




DSC_0687 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0684 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0677 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0641 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_0675 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 1, 2018)

great shooting


----------



## Mikhal (Oct 1, 2018)

Really nice shots, really like the first eagle picture


----------



## RowdyRay (Oct 1, 2018)

Very nice shots. Really like 0848.


----------



## otherprof (Oct 1, 2018)

Braineack said:


> Ever since I started watch "The Zoo" on Animal Planet which is behind the scenes of this zoo, I've wanted to go. So we made an excuse to go to NYC to visit the zoo.  Got a perfect day.   Awesome zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great set! Did you get to eat on Arthur Ave?


----------



## Braineack (Oct 1, 2018)

There was nothing really about the bronx that made me wanna hang out there for more than the zoo...

obviously for dinner:




IMG_20180929_195144 by Braineack, on Flickr

Actually, I'm huge Bobby Flay fan and this one exceeded my expectations.  Mesa grill in vegas is still better, but this is worlds better than Bar American.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 2, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> great shooting



dont look at them at 100% or read my exif...


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 2, 2018)

Braineack said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> > great shooting
> ...



The only thing that would detract would be if I found somebody else's watermark lol. Or exif from an iPhone.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 2, 2018)

0641 for me. I love the moodiness. I probably woulda made it even moodier in post. 

I was going to go to the Bronx zoo when I was in NY a couple of months ago, but then my girlfriend called and we broke up. I was in a bit of a funk, so I ended up leaving early before I could go


----------



## Taylorl813 (Oct 2, 2018)

Damn nice shots!


----------



## Braineack (Oct 2, 2018)

DGMPhotography said:


> I was going to go to the Bronx zoo when I was in NY a couple of months ago, but then my girlfriend called and we broke up. I was in a bit of a funk, so I ended up leaving early before I could go



that's a shame in both regards.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 2, 2018)

Braineack said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to go to the Bronx zoo when I was in NY a couple of months ago, but then my girlfriend called and we broke up. I was in a bit of a funk, so I ended up leaving early before I could go
> ...



I'll have to go back for sure!


----------

